# Looking for HM Bettas



## Jeff Richard

Hi ... in the market for some solid red and solid blue (Royal) male bettas, or Royal Blue Butterfly bettas. Plus some females. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## FishandBirdLover

You can check out Betta Squad USA


----------



## Jeff Richard

FishandBirdLover said:


> You can check out Betta Squad USA


thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately no solid colored Reds or Royal Blues ...


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Jeff Richard said:


> thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately no solid colored Reds or Royal Blues ...


Ok. Good luck!


----------

